# USB Device problem - recognition & mounting



## jaymax (Jul 22, 2015)

I cannot mount USB devices, external hard disks to be specific. I have tried several - previously formatted drives with the UFS file system and another, new and unformulated.

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD [DEL]XXXXXXX[/DEL] 10.2-BETA1 FreeBSD 10.2-BETA1 #0: Mon Jul 20 14:22:20 PDT 2015  [DEL]xxxxxxx@xxxxxxxx[/DEL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NUKERNEL  i386
```

NUKERNEL included GENERIC in compilation

grep of /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC
`grep -in 'scbus' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'da' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'pass' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'uhci' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'ohci' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'ehci' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'xhci' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'usb' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'umass' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC ; grep -in 'cd' /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC`


```
136:device  scbus  # SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
   337:device  umass  # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
   337:device  umass  # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
   141:device  pass  # Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)
   331:device  uhci  # UHCI PCI->USB interface
   332:device  ohci  # OHCI PCI->USB interface
   333:device  ehci  # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
   334:device  xhci  # XHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 3.0)

     330:eek:ptions  USB_DEBUG  # enable debug msgs
   331:device  uhci  # UHCI PCI->USB interface
   332:device  ohci  # OHCI PCI->USB interface
   333:device  ehci  # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
   334:device  xhci  # XHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 3.0)
   335:device  usb  # USB Bus (required)
   337:device  umass  # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
   140:device  cd  # CD
```
---------------
- All required devices apparently present -
---------------
The external Hard drive is plugged into the USB port - and rebooted

`dmesg | grep -i scbus ; dmesg | grep -i umass ; dmesg | grep -i da ; dmesg | grep -i uhci ; dmesg | grep -i ohci ; dmesg | grep -i ehci ; dmesg | grep -i xhci`


```
ada0 at ata7 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada2 at ata0 bus 0 scbus6 target 1 lun 0
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
cd1 at ata1 bus 0 scbus7 target 1 lun 0
   <Several listing of ada'X's for non usb hard drives>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...
```

---------------
Check for modules in kernel
---------------


```
l[CMD]dstat -v | grep -i 'scbus' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'umass' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'pass'; kldstat -v | grep -i 'da' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'ubci' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'ohci' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'ehci' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'xhci' ; kldstat -v | grep -i 'usb'[/CMD]
  333 uhub/umass
    10 pass
      8 ada
      9 da
  324 ohci/usbus
  321 pci/ohci
  326 ehci/usbus
  320 pci/ehci
  327 xhci/usbus
  323 pci/xhci
  335 usbus/uhub
  334 uhub/usb_linux
  328 at91_udp/usbus
  327 xhci/usbus
  326 ehci/usbus
  325 uhci/usbus
  324 ohci/usbus
```

All necessary modules seem to be loaded in kernel
                                                  ---------------
Yet camcontol returns =>
`camcontrol devlist`


```
<MAXTOR 6L080J4 A93.0500>  at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<Maxtor 6H500R0 HA3D1DD0>  at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada1)
<ST3400832A 3.03>  at scbus6 target 1 lun 0 (pass2,ada2)
<CD-ROM Drive/G6D 1.30>  at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass3)
<_NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A 1.05>  at scbus7 target 1 lun 0 (cd1,pass4)
```

For a more verbose output =>

`camcontrol devlist -v`

```
scbus0 on ata2 bus 0:
<>                                                  at scbus0 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus1 on ata3 bus 0:
<>                                                  at scbus1 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus2 on ata4 bus 0:
<>                                                   at scbus2 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus3 on ata5 bus 0:
<>                                                   at scbus3 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus4 on ata6 bus 0:
<>                                                   at scbus4 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus5 on ata7 bus 0:
<MAXTOR 6L080J4 A93.0500>        at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<>                                                   at scbus5 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus6 on ata0 bus 0:
<Maxtor 6H500R0 HA3D1DD0>       at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada1)
<ST3400832A 3.03>                       at scbus6 target 1 lun 0 (pass2,ada2)
<>                                                   at scbus6 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus7 on ata1 bus 0:
<CD-ROM Drive/G6D 1.30>              at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass3)
<_NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A 1.05>    at scbus7 target 1 lun 0 (cd1,pass4)
<>  at scbus7 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>  at scbus-1 target -1 lun ffffffff (xpt0)
```

*Note USB drive does not show up.*

What am I missing?
Suggestions and recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## protocelt (Jul 23, 2015)

Could you post the output of `dmesg` after plugging the device in? Also, since it was hard to read the post with the way it was formatted, could you also please add the kernel config file for your new kernel(NUKERNEL) to your post?


----------



## jaymax (Jul 24, 2015)

Oops - Apologies for the delay and attempting to put too much in initial posting.
The kernel config file and dmesg files are attached.

System reported error on uploading files
Cutting and pasting instead
-------------------------
kernel config  ==>

```
# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
#
# For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
# and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
#
#  http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html
#
# The handbook is also available locally in /usr/share/doc/handbook
# if you've installed the doc distribution, otherwise always see the
# FreeBSD World Wide Web server (http://www.FreeBSD.org/) for the
# latest information.
#
# An exhaustive list of options and more detailed explanations of the
# device lines is also present in the ../../conf/NOTES and NOTES files.
# If you are in doubt as to the purpose or necessity of a line, check first
# in NOTES.
#
# $FreeBSD: stable/10/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC 284665 2015-06-21 06:28:26Z trasz $

include GENERIC
ident NUKERNEL


# VMware support
device     vmx       # VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet

# siis -- SiliconImage Serial ATA Host Controller
device pci
device scbus
device siis
```
-------------------------

dmesg  ==>

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.2-BETA1 #0: Mon Jul 20 14:22:20 PDT 2015
  me@MACH-1:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NUKERNEL i386
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ (1535.24-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x681  Family=0x6  Model=0x8  Stepping=1
  Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
  AMD Features=0xc0400800<SYSCALL,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 1073676288 (1023 MB)
avail memory = 1029648384 (981 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <VIA694 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: Length mismatch for 4 range: f00 vs eff
pcib0: Length mismatch for 4 range: aff0 vs afef
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <VIA 8367 (KT266/KY266x/KT333) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
agp0: aperture size is 64M
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa000-0xa0ff mem 0xe6002000-0xe60020ff irq 11 at device 9.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:50:bf:72:6d:96
atapci0: <SiI 3114 SATA150 controller> port 0xa400-0xa407,0xa800-0xa803,0xac00-0xac07,0xb000-0xb003,0xb400-0xb40f mem 0xe6000000-0xe60003ff irq 5 at device 10.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 2 on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 3 on atapci0
atapci1: <SiI 680 UDMA133 controller> port 0xb800-0xb807,0xbc00-0xbc03,0xc000-0xc007,0xc400-0xc403,0xc800-0xc80f mem 0xe6001000-0xe60010ff irq 11 at device 11.0 on pci0
ata6: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata7: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
pcm0: <Creative CT5880-C> port 0xcc00-0xcc3f irq 5 at device 12.0 on pci0
pcm0: <TriTech TR28602 AC97 Codec>
pcm0: <Playback: DAC1,DAC2 / Record: ADC>
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd00f mem 0xe5000000-0xe5ffffff at device 14.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci2: <VIA 8233 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xd400-0xd40f at device 17.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci2
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci2
pcm1: <VIA VT8233> port 0xe400-0xe4ff irq 11 at device 17.5 on pci0
pcm1: <Avance Logic ALC101 AC97 Codec>
pcm1: <VIA DXS Enabled: DXS 4 / SGD 1 / REC 1>
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77b irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xccfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
ada0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST2000DM001-1CH164 CC29> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number W1E6W0FZ
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada0: Previously was known as ad6
ada1 at ata7 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <MAXTOR 6L080J4 A93.0500> ATA-5 device
ada1: Serial Number 664204855447
ada1: 133.000MB/s transfers (UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 76345MB (156355584 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad14
ada2 at ata0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <Maxtor 6H500R0 HA3D1DD0> ATA-7 device
ada2: Serial Number H80KZN7H
ada2: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 32768bytes)
ada2: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 1H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2: Previously was known as ad0
ada3 at ata0 bus 0 scbus6 target 1 lun 0
ada3: <ST3400832A 3.03> ATA-7 device
ada3: Serial Number 4NF0CV7T
ada3: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: 381554MB (781422768 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3: Previously was known as ad1
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <CD-ROM Drive/G6D 1.30> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number MT1198-B Firmware
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd1 at ata1 bus 0 scbus7 target 1 lun 0
cd1: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd1: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1535240259 Hz quality 800
ata7: timeout waiting to issue command
ata7: error issuing READ_DMA command
(ada1:ata7:0:0:0): READ_DMA. ACB: c8 00 c1 cb 51 49 00 00 00 00 04 00
(ada1:ata7:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(ada1:ata7:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada1:ata7:0:0:0): READ_DMA. ACB: c8 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
(ada1:ata7:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(ada1:ata7:0:0:0): Retrying command
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada2p2 [rw]...
```


----------



## protocelt (Jul 24, 2015)

Strange, your `dmesg` ouput shows nothing at all about USB. Did you alter the GENERIC kernel config file at all? I'm not really sure what's wrong at this point but possibly the motherboard is going bad. The hardware looks to be almost 15 years old at this point. `dmesg` should at least show something even if it's not working correctly.


----------



## jaymax (Jul 24, 2015)

That's what has me stymied: only did a `cp` on the GENERIC to create the template for NUKERNEL

The relevant modules seem to be in the NUKERNEL
`kldstat -v | grep -i uhci`


```
325 uhci/usbus
  322 pci/uhci
```
`kldstat -v | grep -i ohci`


```
324 ohci/usbus
  321 pci/ohci
```
`kldstat -v | grep -i ehci`


```
326 ehci/usbus
  320 pci/ehci
```
`kldstat -v | grep -i xhci`


```
327 xhci/usbus
  323 pci/xhci
```


----------



## Uniballer (Jul 24, 2015)

How about showing us the output of a `pciconf -lv` command?


----------



## jaymax (Jul 25, 2015)

Here is the `pciconf -lv` output

`pciconf -lv`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x30991106 chip=0x30991106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0xb0991106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
rl0@pci0:0:9:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x813910ec chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
atapci0@pci0:0:10:0:   class=0x010400 card=0x71141095 chip=0x31141095 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Silicon Image, Inc.'
  device  = 'SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = RAID
atapci1@pci0:0:11:0:   class=0x010400 card=0x36801095 chip=0x06801095 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Silicon Image, Inc.'
  device  = 'PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = RAID
pcm0@pci0:0:12:0:   class=0x040100 card=0x20001274 chip=0x58801274 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Ensoniq'
  device  = '5880B [AudioPCI]'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = audio
vgapci0@pci0:0:14:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x64241142 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Alliance Semiconductor Corporation'
  device  = 'ProVideo 6424'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
isab0@pci0:0:17:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x30741106 chip=0x30741106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
atapci2@pci0:0:17:1:   class=0x01018a card=0x05711106 chip=0x05711106 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = ATA
pcm1@pci0:0:17:5:   class=0x040100 card=0xa2321297 chip=0x30591106 rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = audio
```


----------



## jaymax (Jul 25, 2015)

Thought I'd repeat with a `pciconf -l -ev`

Note errors in output ? Could they be the source of the problem?
`pciconf -l -ev`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x30991106 chip=0x30991106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
  PCI errors = Received Target-Abort
  Received Master-Abort
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0xb0991106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
  PCI errors = Received Master-Abort
rl0@pci0:0:9:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x813910ec chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
atapci0@pci0:0:10:0:   class=0x010400 card=0x71141095 chip=0x31141095 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Silicon Image, Inc.'
  device  = 'SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = RAID
atapci1@pci0:0:11:0:   class=0x010400 card=0x36801095 chip=0x06801095 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Silicon Image, Inc.'
  device  = 'PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = RAID
  PCI errors = Sent Target-Abort
pcm0@pci0:0:12:0:   class=0x040100 card=0x20001274 chip=0x58801274 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Ensoniq'
  device  = '5880B [AudioPCI]'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = audio
vgapci0@pci0:0:14:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x64241142 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Alliance Semiconductor Corporation'
  device  = 'ProVideo 6424'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
isab0@pci0:0:17:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x30741106 chip=0x30741106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
atapci2@pci0:0:17:1:   class=0x01018a card=0x05711106 chip=0x05711106 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = ATA
pcm1@pci0:0:17:5:   class=0x040100 card=0xa2321297 chip=0x30591106 rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
  device  = 'VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = audio
```


----------



## Uniballer (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry for stating the obvious, but FreeBSD does not find any USB (ohci, ehci or xhci) controllers on your system.  Something is probably broken, especially if it used to work.  If it never worked on your board then maybe it is due to a BIOS problem.

Can any other software find USB controllers on your hardware?


----------



## jaymax (Jul 27, 2015)

"Can any other software find USB controllers on your hardware?"

Well, `kldstat -v`
finds just the drivers uhci/usbus, pci/ohci, pci/ehci &  pci/xhci etc.
What other software should I consider ? I've already tried `camcontrol devlist -v` (output above)


----------



## jaymax (Jul 27, 2015)

Uniballer said:


> Can any other software find USB controllers on your hardware?



Well, `kldstat -v`
finds uhci/usbus, pci/ohci, pci/ehci
But these are software related I think

What others could I consider, I've used `camcontrol devlist` - (output above) !


----------



## protocelt (Jul 27, 2015)

Try booting a Linux live CD/DVD image and see if it recognizes any USB controllers. If it does not recognize anything either, you need to change your BIOS settings for USB or your hardware is likely broken as mentioned above.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2015)

jaymax said:


> kernel config  ==>
> 
> ```
> # GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
> ...


These are already part of the GENERIC kernel. So there's no need for a custom one.


----------



## jaymax (Aug 10, 2015)

Uniballer said:


> Sorry for stating the obvious, but FreeBSD does not find any USB (ohci, ehci or xhci) controllers on your system.  Something is probably broken, especially if it used to work.  If it never worked on your board then maybe it is due to a BIOS problem.
> 
> Can any other software find USB controllers on your hardware?



Solved, Thanks! T'was a BIOS SNAFU


----------

